

The plan to let anyone become European – digitally - kamikazi
http://www.zdnet.com/this-is-so-freaking-huge-man-its-insane-the-plan-to-let-anyone-become-european-digitally-7000029486/

======
kamikazi
Opening lede: "In the near future, those from outside the country will have an
opportunity to apply for an Estonian e-resident ID card — which means that
they can use Estonian online services, open bank accounts, and start companies
without ever having to physically visit Estonia"

